# Party 2009



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

The food table










the dessert table










The Prize Table 1










The Prize Table 2


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

My Favourite Witch Sign










The Witches Kitchen Selves


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

My Fridge Sitters










My new Wreath


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

the Flowers










The Book of Shadows










The Pumpkin tree


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I love your decorations


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic! Decorations, food, prizes...everything!

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Everything looks wonderful as usual!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Everyone's costumes looked great and your decorations are beautiful!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Looks like you had an awesome party despite the flu (which is bad here in TN too!)


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you all. 

Yes we had a real good time. I have left all the decorations up still. Decided this year that all the effort for a 3-4 hour party just to take them all down was just not right...so they are still all up ready for the TOTs on Saturday.

BW


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Britishwitch said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Yes we had a real good time. I have left all the decorations up still. Decided this year that all the effort for a 3-4 hour party just to take them all down was just not right...so they are still all up ready for the TOTs on Saturday.
> 
> BW



That's exactly what I did!


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW everything looks so good!


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

It all looks so amazing. Well done on such a great spread!! Costumes are awesome too and a great pic of you and your sister!

Yay all round despite the flu!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Love the flowers with eyeballs! I'll be swiping that idea for next year.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Great stuff BW.

I always look forward to seeing what the others in this country have done.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

BW, everything looked absolutely FABULOUS!! Your decor was gorgeous, and what a spread! I'm sure your guests had a great time, and those who missed are sorry!


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Everything looks great. I love the decorations and great costumes. I really love your flowers with the eyeballs. Did you make those? Also you have such lovely foliage in your yard. It looks like you were having nice weather for your party.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I love your decor! I especially love your door wreath and eyeball flowers. Did you make both?


----------



## TraceyMD (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW that all looks amazing! Great job, glad you had a good time!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Your decorations are awesome.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh wow it all looks so fabulous, I'm going to have to change my username soon because Halloween doesn't suck here as much as I thought it did.

You've done the U.K. proud with the amazing work you did on all your props, costumes and party food.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Moonbaby said:


> Everything looks great. I love the decorations and great costumes. I really love your flowers with the eyeballs. Did you make those? Also you have such lovely foliage in your yard. It looks like you were having nice weather for your party.


Thank you Yes the weather was fairly kind to us. It rained in the moring but by the afternoon the sun was tring it's hardest to shine. Certainly ok for a wander around the graveyard 

BW


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

HallowSkeen said:


> I love your decor! I especially love your door wreath and eyeball flowers. Did you make both?


Yes they were made by my Mum, she is so talented! I cannot take the credit for the eyeball flowers though....that was an idea I saw on here earlier in the season. I would like to say thank you to whom ever it was that came up with the idea, it was such a fun idea. 

The black wreath my Mum found at a car boot sale and she then added the flowers for effect.

My Mum and Dad have done so much for me this year. I wouldn't have had a quater of the beautiful things I had if it hadn't been for them....I LOVE YOU MUM & DAD!!!!!!!!!!

BW


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Oh wow it all looks so fabulous, I'm going to have to change my username soon because Halloween doesn't suck here as much as I thought it did.
> 
> You've done the U.K. proud with the amazing work you did on all your props, costumes and party food.


Oh HSITU you are very kind, Thank you! 
You are right, between us all here in the UK we will get people interested. It may be a slow process but we will get there!!!!


Thank you all for all you kind comments. It gives me such a warm feeling when I put my piccies on here and people take time and trouble to look and make such nice comments.

Thank you all!!!!!



BW


----------

